# Iluminacion con leds en zona pedales



## Rubeen (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro pero ya los vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo.
me gustan mucho sus tutoriales, i gracias a ustedes, eh sacado buenas notas en algunos proyectos de mi escuela.
Actualmente estudio en Preparatoria, en la especialidad de Electronica, & aunqe no soy avanzado en la electronica, se lo suficiente & las bases, : )

Quisiera saber como le puedo hacer para poner 2 leds (o 1) en la zona de los pedales de mi auto, & otros 2 leds (o 1), en la zona de los pies del copiloto,
Denme consejos, yo puedo hacer el circuito, 2 leds, una resistencia, & cables, pero quiero saber a donde conectarlos, si tngo que regular el voltaje, etc.

en fin, qiero iluminar la zona de los pies & de los pedales.
diganme todo lo que se les ocurra porfavor 
les agradescooo su ayuda.
saludos.


----------



## electritico (Ene 11, 2009)

Yo hice algo parecido, pero busque en la red los diagramas electricos de mi auto para buscar una conexion libre de 12V y encontre que habia una prevista para el switch de los halogenos, por lo que hice el pequeño calculo de V,I,R y despues solo solde y uni cables.

Has los calculos con una tension de 12V, maxime 14V que es lo que algunas veces puede llegar a generarse, si quieres puedes usar un regulador, pero es poca la tension que subiria, por lo que no lo veo muy necesario.

Buscate algun punto de tu auto, puede ser en la caja de fusibles, el cable amarillo (accesorios) que va hacia el stereo, o alguna de las lineas que van hacia los focos, asi cuando enciendes las luces pues automaticamente te encenderan los leds.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

La alimentacion la podes tomar de los cables que van al encendedor (o mechero) pero te recomendaria que hagas los calculos usando 13,5V.
Que tipo de leds vas a usar? porque 2 se me hace poco. Mañana si me da el tiempo te subo una foto de lo que yo hice.


----------



## Rubeen (Ene 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> La alimentacion la podes tomar de los cables que van al encendedor (o mechero) pero te recomendaria que hagas los calculos usando 13,5V.
> Que tipo de leds vas a usar? porque 2 se me hace poco. Mañana si me da el tiempo te subo una foto de lo que yo hice.



Puedo usar un voltimetro para saber el voltaje de los cables del mechero supongo no?,
i respecto a los leds. Yo ya eh comprado unos leds en una cajita como de 1cm x 1 cm, qe son para eso.
pero aparte de caros, se acabaron en la tienda de accesorios. & quiero hacer unos yo.
Los que compre son dos cajitas (2 leds) difuminados, para que no dirijan la luz hacia un punto.
& pues pienso usar 2 nomas.. tampoco no quiero qe BRILLE i se vea todo, nomas que se vea de un color tipo NEON.

ah y otra cosa, lo calculo con cuanta intensidad?,

saludos: )


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

Si, la tension la podes medir con el multimetro en el encendedor teniendo cuidado de no hacer un cortocircuito con las puntas, igual no pasa nada porque se te quema el fusible como mucho.
Igual no veo necesario medir la tension ya que esos 13,5 es un promedio.

Aca tenes algunas fotos. 
Yo lo hice como luz interior por eso use 20 leds.

No se en que te puedo ayudar...    vos preguntà


----------



## mafelectronica (Abr 22, 2009)

*Como va Rubeen ?*

Yo puse en mi auto un solo led azul por lado y quedo muy bien y discreto....
el secreto esta en que el led sea de alto brillo y que le limes la cabeza y la pulas lo mas posible. Así pierde el enfoque y amplificadora el ángulo de iluminación. Los 12v los tomas como te dijeron arriba, de la luz del encendedor o cualquiera que se encienda con la llave de posición. Anda probando de a poco la limada del led, basta con sacarle la curva donde esta el aumento, y luego lo pulis con una lija bien finita....

*fernandoae*, todo bien ??? si aplicas esto a el plafon que hiciste, logras una iluminacion tipo tubo, sin notar esas esferas de luz concentrada....
_
Saludos._


----------



## cesartm (Abr 22, 2009)

Usen Leds ultravioleta se ven super bien ademas de que no te distrae la luz al manejar.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 22, 2009)

"Me gustaria hacer una consulta y como soy nuevo no encuentro el sitio donde realizarla... alguien podria ayudarme por favor? Gracias"
Bienvenido al foro de los adivinos. como ya sabemos cual es tu consulta te mandamos la respuesta antes de que te registres a tu mail jeje...  trata de ser mas especifico..

"el secreto esta en que el led sea de alto brillo y que le limes la cabeza y la pulas lo mas posible"
En vez de hacer eso por que no compras leds piraña o alguno similar con apertura de 100º?, digo.. a mi me parece mas facil jeje.

"fernandoae, todo bien ? si aplicas esto a el plafon que hiciste, logras una iluminacion tipo tubo, sin notar esas esferas de luz concentrada...."
La que hago a veces es limar la cabeza (con una amoladora de banco por cuestiones de comodidad) y despues en vez de pulir le pongo una gota de esmalte transparente(el que es para uñas) diluido  y realmente queda bien, te recomiendo que pruebes y veas como queda.

"Usen Leds ultravioleta se ven super bien ademas de que no te distrae la luz al manejar. "
Eso es un adorno nomas porque de util no tiene nada... solo resaltan las cosas blancas 
Yo tengo un tubo de 18W en la berlingo y se ve bonito realmente.


----------



## mafelectronica (Abr 23, 2009)

*fernandoae !* como va ??

*cito :*

"el secreto esta en que el led sea de alto brillo y que le limes la cabeza y la pulas lo mas posible"
En vez de hacer eso por que no compras leds piraña o alguno similar con apertura de 100º?, digo.. a mi me parece mas facil jeje.

"fernandoae, todo bien ? si aplicas esto a el plafon que hiciste, logras una iluminacion tipo tubo, sin notar esas esferas de luz concentrada...."
La que hago a veces es limar la cabeza (con una amoladora de banco por cuestiones de comodidad) y despues en vez de pulir le pongo una gota de esmalte transparente(el que es para uñas) diluido y realmente queda bien, te recomiendo que pruebes y veas como queda. 

Si tengo que ser sincero, me molesta la forma en que comentas.... parece que fueras parte de algun tribunal de corrección de aportes..... citando lo que otro escribe, con la humilde intención de colaborar. Aparte de caer en una contradicción sobre tu uso de leds limados, veo que no valoras nuestros humildisimos comentarios.....
Ojo.... esto va sin ninguna animosidad.... solo te cuento como lo veo, ojalá que esté equivocado.... si es así, te pido las más sinceras disculpas...

Salu2


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

No soy de ningun tribunal, yo hago eso de citar para exponer mi opinion sobre lo que se dice y en caso de tener alguna idea (o correccion) darla a conocer. Ademas lo de limar los leds no lo considero una contradiccion porque cuando no tengo leds de gran apertura no me queda otra.
Si te molesta la forma de comentar que tengo... podes ignorar mis comentarios  los cuales no hago con mala onda...


----------



## mafelectronica (Abr 23, 2009)

No... no los voy a ignorar, sería una falta de respeto.
Aclarado el tema..... seguimos adelante....
No sé de dónde es Rubeen (no lo dice su perfil), pero acá, en Montevideo, es muy difícil encontrar variedad en componentes eléctronicos, por eso le sugerí lo del limado. Leds conseguis pero no busques ángulos de enfoque, la mayoría ni siquiera tienen las especificaciones (mA, V, mcandelas), lamentablemente.

Arriba....


----------



## Cristhian_750 (May 27, 2009)

seria bueno, creo yo.
que ademas ed iluminar el piso de tu auto, que otra luz se iluminara cuando pisas el freno , y es sencillo tomas la señal de la pera de freno y colocas un led o una señal luminica de diferente color para que cada ves que frenes esta se ilumnine y se vea mas futurista.


----------



## Rubeen (Jun 21, 2009)

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Rubeen,, que se cuenta ?
> 
> No tiras ningún dato de como te fué con los leds ?
> 
> salu2



Pues todavia no lo intento, alarge el proyecto, por motivos de escuela & otras ocupaciones, pero me gustaria terminarlo.. el circuito seria a base de resistencias & leds, solamente cierto?
por cierto, soy de Mexico.



			
				Cristhian_750 dijo:
			
		

> seria bueno, creo yo.
> que ademas ed iluminar el piso de tu auto, que otra luz se iluminara cuando pisas el freno , y es sencillo tomas la señal de la pera de freno y colocas un led o una señal luminica de diferente color para que cada ves que frenes esta se ilumnine y se vea mas futurista.



disculpa pero que es la pera del freno?, y como podria tomar la señal de alli?


----------



## Cristhian_750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sencillo. la pera del freno es un dispositivo ubicado al rededor de la palanca de freno consta de un resote interno al presionarlo cierras un circuito y es de esta forma como alumbran las luces de freno traseras de tu auto, en el caso de no tenerla pues es un interruptor fijado en un lugar ya sea que al frenar sea presionado y haga el contacto, o sino que este presionado  y al frenar se desconecte y cierre el circuito, 

buscas hay os dos conectores ( pocas veces tres) y tomas tu señal de alli y listo


----------



## ervingab (Ago 6, 2009)

con un tester light, buscas bajo el tablero el monton de cables q hay ahi, luego pones las luz media del auto o luz de ciudad y con el tester vas puyando los cables y cuando te encienda la luz del tester apagas la luz del auto y si la luz del tester tambien se apaga es porq es la linea de las luces del coche claro q hay varias lineas asi que cualquiera funcina.  o de la luz media del automovil que esta en la trompa del coche aunque seria mas largo el cableado. solo busca la corriente positiva y el catodo de las leds puedes conectarlo a tierra


----------



## ervingab (Ago 6, 2009)

tomare unas fotos de como lo tengo en mi carro y te las mando tambien ponles resistencia de 220 omh pero haz eso que te digo que cuando enciendas las luces de tu auto se enciendan tambien las luces de los pedales y seria bueno un sensor de luz para que todo sea automatico. piensalo seria buena idea yo solo tengo sensor de luz pero en las neblis


----------



## sony (Ago 6, 2009)

hola fernandoae te que do muy bien esta lamaparita quiero hacer una de este tipo puedes explicar como la hiciste y ver el interior de la misma.
saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 6, 2009)

ervingab dijo:
			
		

> con un tester light, buscas bajo el tablero el monton de cables q hay ahi, luego pones las luz media del auto o luz de ciudad y con el tester vas puyando los cables y cuando te encienda la luz del tester apagas la luz del auto y si la luz del tester tambien se apaga es porq es la linea de las luces del coche claro q hay varias lineas asi que cualquiera funcina.  o de la luz media del automovil que esta en la trompa del coche aunque seria mas largo el cableado. solo busca la corriente positiva y el catodo de las leds puedes conectarlo a tierra



Eso es una alternativa... tambien se puede deducir viendo en el manual el tema de los fusibles...



> y seria bueno un sensor de luz para que todo sea automatico. piensalo seria buena idea yo solo tengo sensor de luz pero en las neblis



Realmente no hace falta ningun sensor para esto... hay que identificar cables solamente y tomar la alimentacion desde ahi. Es mucho mas facil incluso si consiguen el manual de servicio (el que tienen los del service jeje) y se fijan en el esquema electrico.


Sony yo para hacer la lámpara usé "cable canal", asi se lo conoce acá
Es esto -> http://www.melectricidad.com.ar/elect_m_rubenCabrera.htm

Usé grupos de 3 leds en serie con sus respectivas resistencias... para colocarlos hice agujeros de 4,75mm (para que entren un poco ajustados y no haga falta pegarlos).

Lo que no recomiendo es hacer el cableado con alambre de cobre sin aislación   ... no me ha dado problemas pero...

Y bueno, unas fotos:


----------



## sony (Ago 8, 2009)

gracias fernado por las fotos muy buen trabajo


----------

